# Who's up for card swap again?!



## tinkabells

I can't rember who made the last one, we all did for mothers day, but as we are both, anyone wanna swap for fathers day!? xxx


****UPDATE****
These are the lost of names that have all said you would like to join in, if anyone else wants to let me know, also if you can pm your name and location's, i'll try and get us all spread out

tinkabells
Laura2919
bexy_22
firstprincess
Kaerit21
purpledahlia
sweetlullaby
Surreal
emilyjade
surprisebaby
expecting09


----------



## Laura2919

Im in


----------



## AppleBlossom

Lol me too although it will be odd to have a father's day card addressed to me :lol:


----------



## tinkabells

Ok well we can have another type of card maybe?! xxx


----------



## Laura2919

I dont mind hun! x


----------



## Boothh

you can get 'your like a dad to me' cards and to mum on fatherday cards from places like clintons etc ;) xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Ahh cool! I havent done this before lol. This is my first time! Im a card swap virgin hehe


----------



## firstprincess

I would love to do this too! Yay! No idea how it works though! x


----------



## KaeRit21

awwwww thats a great idea laus, count me in! laura im a card swap virgin too!! xx


----------



## Laura2919

KaeRit21 said:


> awwwww thats a great idea laus, count me in! laura im a card swap virgin too!! xx

Woop to the card swap virgins. Someone explain what we all do.. Lol I know its obvious by the title :thumbup:


----------



## firstprincess

Well excited, looked in birthdays and clintons today!


----------



## purpledahlia

Im in, I loved my mothers day one! we could just get ''your special to me'' kind of cards, avoid the words ''father'' ha ha


----------



## sweetlullaby

Im in if we go for a card just sort of saying how much we're appreciated etc or how special we are to LO. :thumbup: Like Claire says lol I loved my Mother's Day one as well :) Last one was Bloodbinds idea originally but I took over coz it was a week before Mother's day :blush: :blush:


----------



## Surreal

Count me in, too! I know it might cost me a bit more to send to the UK, but... I don't care, could be fun! :D Hopefully a few of you aren't intimidated by a US address? ^^;


----------



## Laura2919

I dont mind where I send to hun!


----------



## purpledahlia

ok so sweetlullaby do you wanna sort partners then?maybe we could do a surprise swap??


----------



## Laura2919

Yeah that sounds good. Like a secret santa hehe


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah!i didnt mean to write sweetlullaby earlier rofl: meant tinkabells! LOL! 

if you dont wanna do it tho i dont mind helping to make it secret swap!


----------



## sweetlullaby

:rofl: I just read that and went huh? me? whats going on! 

How do we do a secret swap?:blush:


----------



## purpledahlia

well, either tinkabells, (or me if she doesnt want/mind) could write everyones names on paper and then get someone to pull out 2 at a time, pair them up and keep it a secret who has you?? Although i would know/tinkabells, unless someone else came on and sent the PM's!


----------



## sweetlullaby

ahhhhh right that makes a lot of sense! :rofl:


----------



## Laura2919

Basically you would guess afterwards who you think sent you the card lol! It will be like a little game :rofl:


----------



## emilyjade

hey girlies :) i was just having a nose in here although i dont belong in here! if you need a secret fathers-dayer i dont mind so you could all have a surprise ? if you would like me too do it someone PM me :) xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

aw Thanks! We need to hear back from Tinkabells!


----------



## surprisebaby

can i join in? xx


----------



## purpledahlia

Yea!


----------



## purpledahlia

well tink's is on holiday till sunday so wont be on!


----------



## Laura2919

Ok well we can wait its not for another 3 and a bit weeks anyway! Just keep this thread alive!


----------



## purpledahlia

Yep, if it dies a death one of us can just bump it up, Shall we have a little budget say a few quid for a mini gift to show specialness?? :D


----------



## Laura2919

I dont mind doing a little gift thing too! Sounds like a good idea!!


----------



## surprisebaby

yeah little gift.. a good idea.. how much for card? and do we get one without father on it?


----------



## purpledahlia

Well its up to you really what card but id prefer one that says to someone special or something?? I dunno we could have £5 limit for a card and a little something?? Im totally taking over sorry tinkabells! Im just excited :rofl:


----------



## Laura2919

I think that sounds good.. Tinkabells will be back soon to add onto this! I think its a good idea £5 sounds good and we could take up the offer of them pairing us up!


----------



## purpledahlia

:yipee:


----------



## sweetlullaby

:happydance: Ohhh I like the gift idea as well!! £5 is that be including the gift or £5 for gift and then card?lol sorry im slow on it tonight lack of sleep with a sickly LO :( 

Edit - just totally realised how the whole "secret person" thing works :rofl: As in say I get a card and pressie for someone then that someone is getting one for someone else and that someone else is maybe getting me one :rofl: 

It's amazing what lack of sleep does!


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah so were not ''partnered'' and £5 including gift and card or as well as up to you !! what do you think?


----------



## Laura2919

Lol sweetlullaby! 

Yeah exactly how you said! :rofl:


----------



## suzanne108

I'm not too fussed about getting a card/pressie for fathers day but I would love to send the PMs to tell you who you've got....I'm nosy & would like seeing who has who :haha:

Thats if you haven't already got something sorted - just tell me if you need me :D


----------



## tinkabells

Right ladies, im back from holiday now, i will add everyone who is taking part on the very 1st post, also £5 is brilliant idea, i would say £5 for the gift and the card is good, if you can al pm me with your names and locations, i'll try and spread us all out, if that makes sense?! xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Im messaging you now!!


----------



## expecting09

Why haven't I seen this before? I'm in :D The gift idea is great too! xx


----------



## tinkabells

Cool, i'll add ya to the list now love xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

Do you mean send our address?


----------



## tinkabells

You can either send me your full addresses now or just your location's xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

okie dokie x


----------



## sweetlullaby

pm'd you hun lol :)


----------



## tinkabells

Hey,
I have started another thread as i need your addresses, polease for the ladies who have said you want to be involved please pm me with yuour addresses no later than wednesday, otherwise wont be matched up in time 

thank you xxx


----------



## tinkabells

emilyjade and firstprincess i just need you two's addresses by wednesday 8pm latest and i will be matching up, also if anyone else wants to join in there is still time xxx


----------

